# Windows Server 2003 - Add Domain User



## boxerorange (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm totally new to this server concept and I just set one up at home. Looking to make it so that my parents and myself can log onto any computer in the domain, but can't figure out how to add users to the domain. Any help?


----------



## Pookie (Dec 31, 2004)

are all the computers joined to the domain and are you using active directory? if so go to start>all programs> administrative tools> active directory users and computers and add your new accounts.


----------

